# 2.5 Red Cherry Shrimp setup!



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

The plant in the back left is some sort of Rotala....

Nice tank set-up!! Although I heard RCS die in cold temperatures:icon_cry:


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Rotala wallichii and Rotala rotundifolia var green probably.

The HC will grow very very slowly, if at all with those tank specs. If it doesn't work out, try glosso.


----------



## Nanonoob (Jan 17, 2008)

Why so slowly? 27 watts should be plenty of light. right? Co2 injection and dosing..


----------



## Nanonoob (Jan 17, 2008)

btw i am going to install a heater very soon~!


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm growing HC in a 2.5 under 26 watts. It took a little while to get established, but once I started dosing Excel in conjunction with diy co2, it really took off and has been growing like crazy.


----------



## Nanonoob (Jan 17, 2008)

7.5 watt walmart special installed!


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Surely that's a retrogressive step?


----------



## Nanonoob (Jan 17, 2008)

sorry ive only got a high school education! can you help me with the meaning of "retrogressive"


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Nanonoob said:


> 7.5 watt walmart special installed!





garuf said:


> Surely that's a retrogressive step?



Uh, is that a 7.5 watt heater? Or 7.5 watt bulbs?

Retrogressive setup = downgrading from a 27W spiral bulb to a 7.5W bulb...downgrading in wattage.


----------



## Nanonoob (Jan 17, 2008)

ahh sorry that is a heater! keeping the bulb!


----------



## unix2k (Jun 24, 2007)

nice.. how much was the heater. Im looking for a small heater for my little cube


----------



## Nanonoob (Jan 17, 2008)

heater was 7.86


----------



## Nanonoob (Jan 17, 2008)

Got my HC and my Rotala Magenta in the mail today! rotala looks a bit damaged but i am hoping it will come out of it


----------



## firefish62 (Jan 22, 2004)

What did you use for substrate, I like the look.


----------



## Nanonoob (Jan 17, 2008)

i used miracle grow on bottom and regular ole sand on top.


----------

